# Post your flower macros on this thread.



## mooimeisie (Jul 25, 2009)

I thought with summer here and flowers blooming, this would be a great place to post flower macros. I'll start with a Portulaca from the garden taken with a Sigma 105mm at f/2.8


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok.
1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 26, 2009)

If you've seen one you've seen them all.


----------



## baturn (Jul 26, 2009)

have no idea why this thread got to me but this is my first post with a photo


----------



## Malene (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's some of mine:

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## guest0 (Jul 26, 2009)

Just some of our flowers


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 27, 2009)

Malene said:


> Here's some of mine:
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


I love the first photo awesome.


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2009)

Some beautiful and creative work has already been posted and I am a little worried about posting mine 
Also Malene that second shot of yours I really like - the lighting so soft and smooth!


And now -- well a few from me:















What can I say? I like getting rather close to things


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 28, 2009)

There's some excellent photos being posted on this thread, keep it up.

Overread, your last 2 photos aren't showing up for me.


----------



## Overread (Jul 28, 2009)

they should show now I hope - my connection was bad earlier and I timed out before I could edit to correct it ... and then sort of forgot to do it once I got back in.....


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 28, 2009)

Overread, very interesting photos.


----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 3, 2009)

My very first attempt at macro.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 3, 2009)

Kw_Reis, your first attempt is very nice.  It really shows the softness of the petals.


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2009)

1.





2.


----------



## MrsMoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Not got a macro lens - yet! But this is what I've managed to get  flowers my fiance gave me for our anniversary :heart:


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 3, 2009)

MrsMoo, your photos are not showing up for me.


----------



## Ganoderma (Aug 3, 2009)

here are a few photos of flowers from my pics.  open to suggestions


----------



## gtbike72 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## mishele (Aug 4, 2009)

gtbike72 said:


>


 Love this shot.....very nice!


----------



## gtbike72 (Aug 4, 2009)

Little brother on the left.
 shot with my old E-1
35mm @f3.5 iso100

C&C  greatly appreciated.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 5, 2009)

Overread - just want to stick in the middle of the posts that your pics are really nice.  Tack sharp and nice angles.  Nice to get away from the standard shots.


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 5, 2009)

A few of my faves.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 5, 2009)

An oldie from a Kodak 6490.


----------



## Mushy (Aug 6, 2009)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 6, 2009)

Mushy, love the colors in #1.  I'm a sucker for vibrant yellows.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 6, 2009)

An old one, but I still like it.




Didn't have a resized copy on the computer, and didn't feel like opening up gimp.
Gotta love the auto-resize feature we have here.


----------



## digital flower (Aug 6, 2009)

_______________________________________







A couple I have recently gotten.


----------



## rub (Aug 7, 2009)

Just for fun - my first macro ever - handheld with my hubbies Olympus Stylus.


----------



## TCimages (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice shots folks:


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 9, 2009)

From the garden


----------



## Malene (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Kw_Reis (Aug 12, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> Kw_Reis, your first attempt is very nice.  It really shows the softness of the petals.


 
Thank you for the compliment. Ill post some more of my last walk around the island.


----------

